# 10/10 BEST LOOKING GIRL IN THE WORLD MAKES FUN OF GUY FOR NOT BEING 4% BF



## curlyheadjames (Dec 21, 2021)

heres a gigastacy psl 10 at my school who I'm friends with she knows everything about looks and she has very high standards shes in love with her nose check the insta post her nose is perfect as fuck so there's the picture of the guy she made fun of for abs not being defined. even though he's lean as fuck and has a lot of muscle he looks insane he has a chad body that's desired to every woman. she said oh i saw him at a party and i was like damn he's so hot and she tried talking to him at the party but she said he was too busy talking to a bunch of blonde white chicks and so she looked him up on Instagram and she said the abs immediately turned her off. she could've pulled him if she wanted her opinion is life or death for this guy if you don't get this girls approval then it is over O V E R! shes a gigastacy! she said sean opry jordan barret and me have bad eye areas as well ill post my eye area. she said she has a good eye area, and that if you arent super shredded with veins abs at 6% then you're ugly. she said my eyes are bad because they have light brown ring in them, she makes me insecure. she always talks about hot guys to me and she said my nose is hooked and how her nose is better than mine and how its over for me. she wants the perfect guy. if you arent up to this gigastacys standards then consider yourself a loser incel. she said sean opry and jordan barret are ugly as fuck so they must be ugly idk man this girls opinion matters a lot to me what do i do.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 21, 2021)

heres her talking about a hot guy (6/10) to me yeah I'm the boy best friend because If im not perfect to date her sean opry isn't perfect enough or barret isn't enough then its over


----------



## FrothySolutions (Dec 21, 2021)

I worry for your mental stability. From what I hear you came from a very bad home and a very bad mother.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 21, 2021)

FrothySolutions said:


> I worry for your mental stability. From what I hear you came from a very bad home and a very bad mother.


yeah bro besides that what would you rate this gigastacy


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Dec 21, 2021)

What's your slay count bro?!


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Dec 21, 2021)

DaRealSixpence said:


> What's your slay count bro?!



You're a fucking idiot, you know that?


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Dec 21, 2021)

OP you're not funny


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 21, 2021)

Didn't read but when someone posts an essay like this the solution is usually to get bimax.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 21, 2021)

0


DaRealSixpence said:


> What's your slay count bro?!


0 bodies 0 girls suck my dick 0 kiss 0 everthing


----------



## FrothySolutions (Dec 21, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> yeah bro besides that what would you rate this gigastacy



You're 15 years old. I look at you, and you think I give a damn about how hot I think a teenage girl is? I want you to be okay, dude.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 21, 2021)

w


LooksOverAll said:


> Didn't read but when someone posts an essay like this the solution is usually to get bimax.


rate her out of ten shes a gigastacy


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 21, 2021)

sh


FrothySolutions said:


> You're 15 years old. I look at you, and you think I give a damn about how hot I think a teenage girl is? I want you to be okay, dude.


es a gigastacy she should be used in biology text books as the prime example of genetic giftedness ratte her


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 21, 2021)

im


TioJohn said:


> OP you're not funny


 not tryna be rate the gigastacy


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Dec 21, 2021)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> You're a fucking idiot, you know that?


Why pajeet?


----------



## Sens (Dec 21, 2021)

Octillionaire3 said:


> Gigastacy? Bro she’s like HTB


HTB?

THIS SUBHUMAN HTB????






THIS IS HTB


----------



## ropemax (Dec 21, 2021)

TioJohn said:


> OP you're not funny


----------



## Skrocle (Dec 21, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Didn't read but when someone posts an essay like this the solution is usually to get bimax.


----------



## tristoff (Dec 21, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> yeah bro besides that what would you rate this gigastacy


She is literally 5/10 and will become 3/10 after 20. The guy is pretty ugly too, and is majorly frauding those two ab pics.

If anything it should be lifefuel seeing how much two ugly people can get boosted by just social status.


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Dec 21, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> heres a gigastacy psl 10 at my school who I'm friends with she knows everything about looks and she has very high standards shes in love with her nose check the insta post her nose is perfect as fuck so there's the picture of the guy she made fun of for abs not being defined. even though he's lean as fuck and has a lot of muscle he looks insane he has a chad body that's desired to every woman. she said oh i saw him at a party and i was like damn he's so hot and she tried talking to him at the party but she said he was too busy talking to a bunch of blonde white chicks and so she looked him up on Instagram and she said the abs immediately turned her off. she could've pulled him if she wanted her opinion is life or death for this guy if you don't get this girls approval then it is over O V E R! shes a gigastacy! she said sean opry jordan barret and me have bad eye areas as well ill post my eye area. she said she has a good eye area, and that if you arent super shredded with veins abs at 6% then you're ugly. she said my eyes are bad because they have light brown ring in them, she makes me insecure. she always talks about hot guys to me and she said my nose is hooked and how her nose is better than mine and how its over for me. she wants the perfect guy. if you arent up to this gigastacys standards then consider yourself a loser incel. she said sean opry and jordan barret are ugly as fuck so they must be ugly idk man this girls opinion matters a lot to me what do i do.


Your account must be fake. This isn't you in the profile pic is it?


----------



## Anomaly (Dec 21, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> yeah bro besides that what would you rate this gigastacy


5.5/10


----------



## Anomaly (Dec 21, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> Your account must be fake. This isn't you in the profile pic is it?


He's real. You should read his thread about his mother from a couple of days ago. This dude is legitimately mentally ill.


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Dec 21, 2021)

Anomaly said:


> He's real. You should read his thread about his mother from a couple of days ago. This dude is legitimately mentally ill.


How in the hell is it him? This guy has like billions of TT followers.


----------



## PYT (Dec 21, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> heres a gigastacy psl 10 at my school who I'm friends with she knows everything about looks and she has very high standards shes in love with her nose check the insta post her nose is perfect as fuck so there's the picture of the guy she made fun of for abs not being defined. even though he's lean as fuck and has a lot of muscle he looks insane he has a chad body that's desired to every woman. she said oh i saw him at a party and i was like damn he's so hot and she tried talking to him at the party but she said he was too busy talking to a bunch of blonde white chicks and so she looked him up on Instagram and she said the abs immediately turned her off. she could've pulled him if she wanted her opinion is life or death for this guy if you don't get this girls approval then it is over O V E R! shes a gigastacy! she said sean opry jordan barret and me have bad eye areas as well ill post my eye area. she said she has a good eye area, and that if you arent super shredded with veins abs at 6% then you're ugly. she said my eyes are bad because they have light brown ring in them, she makes me insecure. she always talks about hot guys to me and she said my nose is hooked and how her nose is better than mine and how its over for me. she wants the perfect guy. if you arent up to this gigastacys standards then consider yourself a loser incel. she said sean opry and jordan barret are ugly as fuck so they must be ugly idk man this girls opinion matters a lot to me what do i do.


Who the fuck does that subhuman fat nosed bug eyed bitch think she is.

JFL at her subhuman 44 likes on her post, she’s coping with the fact an actual human rejected her


----------



## House Lannister (Dec 21, 2021)

Bro to me she looks average tho


----------



## PYT (Dec 21, 2021)

@MyAssStinksLikeShit 

look at this shit bro


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Dec 21, 2021)

PYT said:


> @MyAssStinksLikeShit
> 
> look at this shit bro


this site is a melting pot of autism and mental illness


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 21, 2021)

PYT said:


> Who the fuck does that subhuman fat nosed bug eyed bitch think she is.
> 
> JFL at her subhuman 44 likes on her post, she’s coping with the fact an actual human rejected her


yeah man she makes me insecure i don't like talking to her she said i have a hooked nose and that my eyes are ugly and jordan barret and sean opry are ugly she thinks shes the best looking woman alive and loves to flaunt herself online and show off her good looks that's why u cant talk to stacys


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 21, 2021)

she


House Lannister said:


> Bro to me she looks average tho


s a gigastacy whats bad about her she said sean opry jordan barret are all ugly and me included


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 21, 2021)

tristoff said:


> She is literally 5/10 and will become 3/10 after 20. The guy is pretty ugly too, and is majorly frauding those two ab pics.
> 
> If anything it should be lifefuel seeing how much two ugly people can get boosted by just social status.


she thinks shes a10/10 and she said I'm ugly because i have bad style and only wear jeans hoodie and shoes instead of going out and wearing designer pieces


----------



## PYT (Dec 21, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> yeah man she makes me insecure i don't like talking to her she said i have a hooked nose and that my eyes are ugly and jordan barret and sean opry are ugly she thinks shes the best looking woman alive and loves to flaunt herself online and show off her good looks that's why u cant talk to stacys


She’s mentally ill, you unironically mog her into the dirt


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 21, 2021)

PYT said:


> She’s mentally ill, you unironically mog her into the dirt


she thinks that she looks better and whatever she says goes so yeah


----------



## Thongmasta (Dec 21, 2021)

this is a gigastacy not the creature you posted


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Dec 31, 2021)

Thongmasta said:


> View attachment 1452298
> 
> 
> this is a gigastacy not the creature you posted


fat.


----------



## thegoat (Dec 31, 2021)

Bro you're so fucking easy to dox at this point, legit stop posting or atleast make an alt, for your own good. Your name will be forever tied to this incel forum and ruin u getting famous, a good job etc. Stop being such a retarted teenager


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 31, 2021)

thegoat said:


> Bro you're so fucking easy to dox at this point, legit stop posting or atleast make an alt, for your own good. Your name will be forever tied to this incel forum and ruin u getting famous, a good job etc. Stop being such a retarted teenager


thanks bro do you think if i do try to get famous and will it lead back to these forums? and will jobs know I'm an incel


----------



## thegoat (Dec 31, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> thanks bro do you think if i do try to get famous and will it lead back to these forums? and will jobs know I'm an incel


Celebs get cancelled for a single tweet they made on a throwaway account 14 years ago. That could easily happen to you in the future

That being said you havent been saying retarted shit like kill all niggers, and u are gigahaloed by having a sad backstory, so maybe its ok


----------



## Areuready (Dec 31, 2021)

YOU CALLED HER A 10, BRO YOU TOOK A SELFIE WITH HER AND SHE'S JUST A CHUBBY TEENAGER BRO HAHAHAHAH SHE'S FRAUDING ON INSTAGRAM BRO, GET SOME FUCKING PERPECTIVE


----------



## Areuready (Dec 31, 2021)

BRO SHE'S A GIGA STACY AND TOTALLY-NOT- A CHUBBY HISPANIC TEENAGER WITH ACNE BRO! Honestly. so many dude are so thristy and think with their dicks singing praise to the heavens to girls that look like this, and then they get an ego boost and perceived an increase of value. 
Dude, Her looks match is that fat asian kid from spiderman
Her looks match is suffering in high school and playing world of warcraft.


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Dec 31, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> thanks bro do you think if i do try to get famous and will it lead back to these forums? and will jobs know I'm an incel


You have proved on your account that its you pretty much. Delete in a year or when you are gaining any good amount of fame


----------



## crosshold (Dec 31, 2021)

how is this a gigastacy


----------



## noodlelover (Dec 31, 2021)

This post is good motivation to to continue leanmaxing.

What does Adam look like? The guy who she said "is so fine."


----------



## curlyheadjames (Jan 1, 2022)

thegoat said:


> Celebs get cancelled for a single tweet they made on a throwaway account 14 years ago. That could easily happen to you in the future
> 
> That being said you havent been saying retarted shit like kill all niggers, and u are gigahaloed by having a sad backstory, so maybe its ok


yeah i make sure to refrain from saying the n word here because i can say faggot and kike but the second you say the n word and people online find out about it? you're over you're done they'll never forget! 


crosshold said:


> how is this a gigastacy


because she says shes a hot bitch she told me and she flaunts her ass everywhere she goes she pulls up her pants exposing her ass so she can attract chads 


Areuready said:


> YOU CALLED HER A 10, BRO YOU TOOK A SELFIE WITH HER AND SHE'S JUST A CHUBBY TEENAGER BRO HAHAHAHAH SHE'S FRAUDING ON INSTAGRAM BRO, GET SOME FUCKING PERPECTIVE


no that's not me in the selfie jfl I'm not that recessed it was some ginger kid whos like 6 2


Areuready said:


> View attachment 1469492
> BRO SHE'S A GIGA STACY AND TOTALLY-NOT- A CHUBBY HISPANIC TEENAGER WITH ACNE BRO! Honestly. so many dude are so thristy and think with their dicks singing praise to the heavens to girls that look like this, and then they get an ego boost and perceived an increase of value.
> Dude, Her looks match is that fat asian kid from spiderman
> Her looks match is suffering in high school and playing world of warcraft.


she only dates chads and guys above six foot she told me that she refuses to date a guy if he looks li,ke me


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 1, 2022)

She looks 2-4/10 you mog her hard


----------



## curlyheadjames (Jan 1, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> She looks 2-4/10 you mog her hard


she gets any guy she wants its so infuriating


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 1, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> she gets any guy she wants its so infuriating


Is she a whore?


----------



## curlyheadjames (Jan 1, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Is she a whore?


yes man she gets all the guy she wants shes had sex over 25 times while I'm still a kissless virgin wtf am i doing wrong if i supposedly mog her. shes the queen bee of stacies if shes had sex that much


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 1, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> yes man she gets all the guy she wants shes had sex over 25 times while I'm still a kissless virgin wtf am i doing wrong if i supposedly mog her. shes the queen bee of stacies if shes had sex that much


Sex is cope. She is ugly as fuck. Having sex with Subhumans isn't an accomplishment. She is legit disgusting and repulsive if every way.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Jan 1, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Sex is cope. She is ugly as fuck. Having sex with Subhumans isn't an accomplishment. She is legit disgusting and repulsive if every way.


why does she slay so hard though?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 1, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> why does she slay so hard though?


Because she is easy as fuck. Guys probably fuck her because she is an easy whore. Her smv is low among non desperate chad men


----------



## curlyheadjames (Jan 1, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Because she is easy as fuck. Guys probably fuck her because she is an easy whore. Her smv is low among non desperate chad men


shes not easy though i cant pull her she said when she first met me she was interested and thought i was kinda cute but then when she got to know me she said i was weird and cringy and no matter how good looking a guy is if he's cringy its ano go for her.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 1, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> shes not easy though i cant pull her she said when she first met me she was interested and thought i was kinda cute but then when she got to know me she said i was weird and cringy and no matter how good looking a guy is if he's cringy its ano go for her.


She doesn't go for looks because she is a whore+ an ugly Subhuman. She probably goes for confident men that fuck for fun. You seemed nice and insecure so she put you in the "will NOT fuck" list


----------



## curlyheadjames (Jan 1, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> She doesn't go for looks because she is a whore+ an ugly Subhuman. She probably goes for confident men that fuck for fun. You seemed nice and insecure so she put you in the "will NOT fuck" list


wow dude i never realkzed that she told me all the time before i blocked her i only date guys with blue and green eyes who are six foot, but she said my personality is bad to her.


----------



## Areuready (Jan 3, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> why does she slay so hard though?


Because she's only a slightly below average woman. Guys are so desperate and are little piglets and are so desperate for attention and pussy themselves they'll sing anyone's name to the heavens if it means getting laid.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Jan 23, 2022)

noodlelover said:


> This post is good motivation to to continue leanmaxing.
> 
> What does Adam look like? The guy who she said "is so fine."


https://www.instagram.com/abuttonn/?hl=en hes gl ig but haloed by tats piercings and hair he's a psl 4 id say his eye area isn't exceptional and frauds bad ipd with curtains


----------



## kalefartbomb (Jan 23, 2022)

She has a fucking nose ring all you have to do to destroy her self esteem is to point at her and moo. I don't know why you zoomers care so much about low tier females like this.


----------



## Madhate (Jan 23, 2022)

Wtf, the west is so cucked if they worship girls like this, she is legitimately subhuman and would get 0 attention here


----------



## curlyheadjames (Jan 23, 2022)

kalefartbomb said:


> She has a fucking nose ring all you have to do to destroy her self esteem is to point at her and moo. I don't know why you zoomers care so much about low tier females like this.


godly advice 


Madhate said:


> Wtf, the west is so cucked if they worship girls like this, she is legitimately subhuman and would get 0 attention here


yeah idont see the appeal to her either


----------



## Mustascend (Jan 26, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> 0
> 
> 0 bodies 0 girls suck my dick 0 kiss 0 everthing


Yep. It's time to reduce those lips bro


----------



## Mustascend (Jan 26, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> yes man she gets all the guy she wants shes had sex over 25 times while I'm still a kissless virgin wtf am i doing wrong if i supposedly mog her. shes the queen bee of stacies if shes had sex that much


Guys will fuck anything that's avaiable to them. A promiscuous girl is not a stacy


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 26, 2022)

crosshold said:


> how is this a gigastacy


a dude with such eye erea. would be a truecel.


----------



## Mustascend (Jan 26, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> https://www.instagram.com/abuttonn/?hl=en hes gl ig but haloed by tats piercings and hair he's a psl 4 id say his eye area isn't exceptional and frauds bad ipd with curtains


You have way better aesthetics but it looks like he has higher smv


----------



## curlyheadjames (Jan 26, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> a dude with such eye erea. would be a truecel.


yeah she came crying back to me a few days ago on msg and snapchat but i just blocked her i don't need her i always thought she had good eyes cuz she said my eye area wasn't very good and she said she has the best nose in the world and i have a bad nose 


Mustascend said:


> You have way better aesthetics but it looks like he has higher smv


aesthetics and psl doesn't matter when these eboys skaterboysare tall with tattoos


----------



## Mustascend (Jan 26, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> yeah she came crying back to me a few days ago on msg and snapchat but i just blocked her i don't need her i always thought she had good eyes cuz she said my eye area wasn't very good and she said she has the best nose in the world and i have a bad nose
> 
> aesthetics and psl doesn't matter when these eboys skaterboysare tall with tattoos


Good. Don't give her a crumb of attention and let her feel powerful. You're too good looking to be a girl's bitch


----------



## curlyheadjames (Jan 26, 2022)

Mustascend said:


> Good. Don't give her a crumb of attention and let her feel powerful. You're too good looking to be a girl's bitch


idk about good looking to women i am kinda intimidating to them with my face and they are "scared" when they see me. i swallowed the brutal blackpill 3 months ago before i dropped out i was just chilling at the end of school waiting for my ride and i looked a girl in the eye and she said to her normie friends omg he is so scary I'm freaked the fuck out. and i cried later that day. that girl in this post is so used to attention has received it her whole life and has been loved for being a woman. once i moved last week i dropped everyone from my old city hopefully they don't find my new address haha


----------



## TeenAscender (Jan 27, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> heres a gigastacy psl 10 at my school who I'm friends with she knows everything about looks and she has very high standards shes in love with her nose check the insta post her nose is perfect as fuck so there's the picture of the guy she made fun of for abs not being defined. even though he's lean as fuck and has a lot of muscle he looks insane he has a chad body that's desired to every woman. she said oh i saw him at a party and i was like damn he's so hot and she tried talking to him at the party but she said he was too busy talking to a bunch of blonde white chicks and so she looked him up on Instagram and she said the abs immediately turned her off. she could've pulled him if she wanted her opinion is life or death for this guy if you don't get this girls approval then it is over O V E R! shes a gigastacy! she said sean opry jordan barret and me have bad eye areas as well ill post my eye area. she said she has a good eye area, and that if you arent super shredded with veins abs at 6% then you're ugly. she said my eyes are bad because they have light brown ring in them, she makes me insecure. she always talks about hot guys to me and she said my nose is hooked and how her nose is better than mine and how its over for me. she wants the perfect guy. if you arent up to this gigastacys standards then consider yourself a loser incel. she said sean opry and jordan barret are ugly as fuck so they must be ugly idk man this girls opinion matters a lot to me what do i do.


*

VOICE OF AN ANGLE*


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Jan 28, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> yeah bro besides that what would you rate this gigastacy


no shit girls have unreal standards cuz they watch tiktok boys and insta gymshark dudes injecting 2000 mg of test in their anus everyday.

When they get 23-24 + they realize 99.9% of guys ain't gonna look like that so they just settle


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Feb 3, 2022)

If its a gigastacy for you I dont even want to know what a ltn is for you.


----------



## Deleted member 15917 (Feb 3, 2022)

That's not a gigastacy, lol


----------

